# Looking for web sites to buy a large smoker



## smokingjakes_sidedish (Apr 29, 2006)

I need some help does anyone know ant sites that sell very large smokers I think they are called Horizonial offsets.  I was at a site once that had some really big smokers on trailors.  and the site had a bunch of different kind of smokers.  I think it had the larges smoker on also.  Once again thanks for your advice and help


smokingjake


----------



## bbqblitz (Apr 29, 2006)

www.gatorpit.net

www.pigroast.com


Here's a couple for ya.


----------



## scott in kc (Apr 29, 2006)

Here's a couple more.

Take a close look at Bates. He makes a top quality pit at a VERY reasonable price as compared to other Mfgr's. He is a really nice gentleman to work with and will build exactly to suit your specs. He'll send you pics as your pit is being built. His customer service is second to none.

http://www.batespitts.com/

http://www.bbqpits.com/

Klose makes the Cadillac of cookers, but IMO you'll pay a pretty penny to have the Klose name on your cooker.


----------



## smokingjakes_sidedish (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks all there are some really kick butt smokers.  


smokingjake


----------



## jamesb (May 1, 2006)

I'll toss in my vote for Bate's as well... Great guy. When I get enough pennies collected for another pit, I will be giving him a call... Gator Pits also builds a very nice pit.

Good Luch in your search...


----------



## bob-bqn (May 1, 2006)

In addition to the ones listed above, here are a few more:

http://www.acmewelding.com/BBQ.html 

http://www.austinnationalsmokers.com 

http://www.bbqpits.biz/index.html 

http://groups.msn.com/BigDrumSmoker-BDS 

http://www.bigjim.freeservers.com/smokers.html 

http://www.carterscookers.com 

http://www.angelfire.com/tx3/RigWelders/CK.html 

http://www.cookersandgrills.com 

http://myjobisthepits.com 

http://www.davissmokersandgrills.homestead.com 

http://diamondplateproducts.com 

http://www.detroitgrillking.com 

http://www.grillnsmoke.com/Page_1.php 

http://www.hightide.com/horizon2/products.html 

http://www.jedmaster.com 

http://www.jrenterprises.com 

http://www.kck.com 

http://www.lrbbqpits.com 

http://www.lswelding.net/index.html 

http://www.bbqpits.biz/index.html 

http://www.lyfetyme.com 

http://www.meadowcreekbbq.com/Welcome.html 

http://www.bbquepits.com 

http://www.pitsbyjj.com 

http://pittsandspitts.com 

http://www.qualitygrills.com 

http://www.realgrill.com 

http://www.smokemaster.com 

http://www.sybbq.com 

http://www.southwestsmoker.com 

http://www.tejassmokers.com 

http://www.thegood-one.com 

http://www.gotmp.com/bbqpits.htm 

http://www.tuckercooker.com 

http://www.outofthisworldbbq.com/index.html 

http://www.backwoods-smoker.com 

http://brittsbarbecue.com/html/jack_...h_cookers.html 

http://www.spicewineironworks.com 

http://www.stumpssmokers.com


I just purchased a Gator for myself.


----------



## Dutch (May 3, 2006)

Bob, This is your SHORT LIST isn't it? :mrgreen:


----------



## jminion (May 7, 2006)

That would be Horizon Pits

http://horizonbbqsmokers.com/index.html

Jim


----------



## cheech (Jun 4, 2006)

Bob that is one of the best lists that I have seen yet

Wow that is increditable


----------

